# Your First Bow



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

What was the first bow that you ever had?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Browning micro Midas 3


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Diamond triumph


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Bear black youth bow


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Browning micro Midas 3


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

My FIRST bow as a piece of junk fiberglass recurve- you know, the ones that only pull like 18 lbs and barely shoot the arrow. My first effective bow as a Browning Rage.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine's in my sig. I still use my old one for hunting.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

parker buckshot


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine was a Martin Magnum....Then another Martin but not sure what kind it was, then Hoyt then my bow's I have now.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

pearson sidewinder tilt grip. my first recurve was a samick agulla,, cause recurves are cooler :wink:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

my first bow was a longbow built by my dad
he had built 6 bows total until the doctor 
made him stop because of his sinus infections 
caused by scraping the osage orange


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Several kids/youth recurve bows (from a kids beginner bow to a youth bow). My 1st compound was a Bear Polar II.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Bear Lights Out


----------



## NHProFF (Sep 25, 2009)

Hoyt rebel xt!!!


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

s4 shooter said:


> parker buckshot


+1:thumb:


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

browning micro midas 3, that is now my bowfishing bow


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

An apple tree limb and some bailing twine my dad rigged up for me when I was like 4 or 5 so I could "shoot" with him :wink: My first real bow was a Seneca something or other.


----------



## bama bow nut (Apr 13, 2008)

pse silverhawk


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

PSE nova


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

a lillt brave bow


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I lied, i started with a genesis pro, then the triumph


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

micro midas three....... that is my real first bow.... but i had a lil brave too


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

pse spider hated it. when i was seven and shot my hoyt i swore not to shoot it again:wink:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

LittleBucker said:


> pse spider hated it. when i was seven and shot my hoyt i swore not to shoot it again:wink:


i had a pse spyder
it was a good starter bow to learn with


----------



## SimanFF/EMT (Jun 1, 2007)

Hoyt Lazertec i bought in 2006

Still in perfect condition:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

PSE deerhunter 40# 26".


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

hoyt mystic


----------



## CrossbowCiller (Oct 25, 2006)

My first was a 2006 Reflex Highlander.


----------



## sdoc (Sep 16, 2009)

*First bow*

Browning Micro midas 2 was first real bow before that i had a scheels spike.


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine was a recurve it was red and looked like a piece of junkukey:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

i had a martin of some sort. it lookes like a fiberglass longbow that has to cams hangind off of the limb tips and weren't inbetween the limbs.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

my first bow was a little black compound bow from walmart that was like 5lbs. i got it when i was like three...


----------



## mccoy978 (May 1, 2009)

*first bow*

i bought a pse spyder off craigslist for 150 bucks , shot once , and it came with a nice case , now im shooting my brother inlaws hoyt redline . and he wants 250 for it .


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Parker genesis was my first one.


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

Lil brave bow would be the first but a PSE Spyder was my first effective bow


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

PSE.Stinger said:


> PSE nova


x2!


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

*first*

junky old seneca compound. bought it at a yard sale for 10 dollars. still put the arrows in the target tho:smile:


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hoyt something. I dont remember what, but it was a nice bow. I think it was an 05. There were prolly quite a few hoyt youth/women models then though


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mine was a PSE Team Fitzgerald which is now called a PSE Deer Hunter


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

First was a Jennings Micro Carbon Extreme followed by a 2002 Hoyt Magnatec which is now being rebuilt into my target bow


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD (Jan 25, 2010)

My first bow was a parker buckshot........ now i shoot a martin shadowcat


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

LittleBucker said:


> pse spider hated it. when i was seven and shot my hoyt i swore not to shoot it again:wink:



when i said i swore i never will shoot it again i ment the spyder


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

A fiberglass long bow to start. then a browning micro burner.


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

A Diamond Edge, still shoot it today:teeth:


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

*My first bow*

Mine is an Alpine, but looking to get a Hoyt Trykon Sport.


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

bear youth bow. cant remember the name


----------



## champman96 (Feb 12, 2010)

*my first bow*

started out with a diamond edge and moved up to a pse bowmadness xs and its a great shooting bow.


----------



## SilentStrike (Mar 5, 2010)

A bear lights out


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

mine was an 2005 pearson pathfinder,now I shoot a 2009 hoyt avenger plus.


----------



## Trosper archery (Dec 17, 2009)

a $20 pse nova jr from walmart


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

bama bow nut said:


> pse silverhawk


+1:thumbs_up


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

my first compound was a parker buck-shot man i still feel sorry for that thing, i was so hard on it but it held up and i got my first deer with it, i actually kinda miss it


----------

